# Heat Press on Suede



## roweknows (Oct 5, 2018)

HAs any one tried this at all? i am using silver mountain product. I havea brush suade black tote I wanted to press on the flap which is flat but since it isnt 50/50 i dont want to over heat. Any advice


----------



## Annany (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm not sure if you can press on suede,,,Can you do a small sample on maybe the inside?


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

I can think of a few problems you might encounter trying to imprint suede. A brushed fabric has thousands of fibers sticking up that will prevent your design from sticking. Also, there might be marks or scars left where the edges og the heat press land.

I would go to the thrift store and try to find something of brushed suede to test on, or consider embroidery instead.


----------



## roweknows (Oct 5, 2018)

ScreamingMimi said:


> I can think of a few problems you might encounter trying to imprint suede. A brushed fabric has thousands of fibers sticking up that will prevent your design from sticking. Also, there might be marks or scars left where the edges og the heat press land.
> 
> I would go to the thrift store and try to find something of brushed suede to test on, or consider embroidery instead.


thats what i was thinking as well that it may create burn indents and look bad or even just scorch it being a less brushed and look more like worn suede


----------

